# 4G vs WiMax



## LKV5649 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have to make a comparison between 4G LTE and WiMax technologies in Mumbai. I have already researched many blogs and reviews about these technologies in Mumbai, however a response from you guys, will really help my research. Any viewpoints and opinions you have about these technologies, please post them on this thread. Anyone who is using these technologies, can also post their reactions and their satisfaction of the product from different service providers.

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2012)

For power users, 4g makes more sense. better speeds pings etc
downside is that dongle prices are very high. and if you are ok with that no reason why you should not get 4g. usage charge is slightly more on higher side. the coverage also is a huge problem for now..


----------



## LKV5649 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats useful information, thanks  but I need some user experience reviews if there are any. So please post if there are any


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

LKV5649 said:


> Thats useful information, thanks  but I need some user experience reviews if there are any. So please post if there are any



Normally its very hard to get the user experience of both

and its not cheap too

the cost makes people stop at only 3g


----------



## noob (Jun 12, 2012)

Post it on AnanadTech Forums


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2012)

first of all wi max, (DC-)HSDPA,LTE all come under 4G( 4th generation of mobile)

any technology that can provide speeds greater han 40 mbps is classified as 4G

now what you're asking is LTE vs WiMax

wimax has been developed by intel and it's a flop because nobody is using it
LTE( long term evolution)has been accepted as the defacto standard for 4G

wimax was launched in kerala by bsnl but now even bsnl has shifted to LTE

Airtel recently launched LTE in Calcutta


----------



## kisame (Jun 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> first of all wi max, (DC-)HSDPA,LTE all come under 4G( 4th generation of mobile)
> 
> any technology that can provide speeds greater han 40 mbps is classified as 4G
> 
> ...


+1
WiMax was introduced  when intel launched netbooks in India.As told,it is a flop even in USA.Bsnl(some others i don't know about) invested in this tech(correct me if I am wrong).I don't know how it went with BSNL but no other operator AFAIK wants to invest in it.

LTE is not 4G,its 3.8 or 3.9G.LTE Advanced is the 4G standard which is not available at the moment.Still LTE itself is fast enough.


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 13, 2012)

4G has better benefits to be honest since it's faster and a bit more reliable but it's quite a damage for the wallet.  But if I'd really want to have a faster connection speeds then I'd switch to 4G any day.


----------

